# Painting Bretonnian Knights



## its me is that u (Mar 14, 2008)

Did you paint all of your knights the same or a different colors in each unit, each knight individualy? 
How did you paint your peaseants? 

I painted each knight with his own colors<heradly>, but each unit all had same color of horse like=errant-dark brown, kotr-light brown, questing-grey, grail-white, hero's- black .. As well i tried to make like one kingdom of families so some, not all knights colors re-occur in different unit like errant-grail kind of like a father-son or brothers, all of the champions are painted Red & White my army colors 
I thought my kingdom was rich in bretonnia and the king gave every peaseant in the army a suit in his royal colors <red & white> it brings the army together as one even with all the different colors of knights 
Did I take it to far ? what did you do?


----------



## Lord Khorne (May 6, 2008)

I paint my Knights in individual heraldry, withmy peasants serving a single lord.
Sometimes I paint them in groups of 3 of the same heraldry with the same colors just painted slightly differently.


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

I'm just starting some Bretonnians, but my plan is to paint them in family (or at least fealty) groups. So the same colours will recurr, but with different patterns and some different emblems. 

The idea is that there are knights for neighbouring lordships, who use the same colours as their overlord (so one group might be blue and silver) but each knight will have his own badge - say, a blue dragon on a silver shield, with horse trappings of white with blue 'trim'; while another has a silver lion on a blue shield, and his horse has blue and white diamonds.

Then there's another lot who have red, black and gold/yellow - same procedure. 

I hadn't really thought about peasants though. They should really all have something to show what lordship they belong to, shouldn't they?

In short... no I don't think you went too far at all. Bretonnians are about show and ostentation, showing your lineage and affiliation, that kind of 'symbolic language' is really important to them. Good for you is what I say!

There's a bit about heraldry on the GW website - here's the link http://uk.games-workshop.com/bretonnia/emblazoning-shields/1/ - that might give you some tips.

:heraldic cyclops:


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

I paint mine individual but i repent the same ones for each unit


----------

